# Average overall cost



## Kujila (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm finally out and on my own, and have been for a while.  Money is pretty tight, but I would love to attend a con, even a smaller one.  I'm smack-dab in the middle of the continental United States, so I've considered Rocky Mountain Furcon since it's probably driveable.

What would you say the average cost of fares (plane, bus, train), hotels, admission, food, and artstuffs would run?  Or, let's say, the minimum.  I'm thinking at least a grand ($1000) to be safe, especially if I have to fly somewhere.

Not sure how I'm going to get that kind of money...  *looks at kidney*


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no idea but I'll bump you to get it answered, because I'm curious as well.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2009)

Kujila said:


> I'm finally out and on my own, and have been for a while.  Money is pretty tight, but I would love to attend a con, even a smaller one.  I'm smack-dab in the middle of the continental United States, so I've considered Rocky Mountain Furcon since it's probably driveable.
> 
> What would you say the average cost of fares (plane, bus, train), hotels, admission, food, and artstuffs would run?  Or, let's say, the minimum.  I'm thinking at least a grand ($1000) to be safe, especially if I have to fly somewhere.
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to get that kind of money...  *looks at kidney*



This depends on how you treat your finances, but for an estimate you can just go on: Cost ($) = 350 + (50 + 150/(y+1))x, where x is number of days and y is the number of people you plan to share a room with.


If you wish to be more precise and yet still vague...


Travel (Long distance)
Plane: $190-$500 (Depends on date of booking)
Automobile: (2* Distance * price of gas/mpg) / (1 + passengers)
Train: $150-$300 (Variable)

Hotel (Per day; 14% tax not included)
Frugal: $50-$75. (Third-party. Not always available)
Average: $115-$145. (Convention endorsed)
Lavish: $250-$2500+.

Food (Per day)
Frugal: $10-$20
Average: $30-$50
Lavish: $100-$400+


Prices of art run anywhere from five dollars to many hundreds a piece, so you'll have to consider yourself for that one.



Honestly, $1000 should be plenty for an average four to five day stay, all costs included. You could spend more or less all on whim.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Xipod, that information is extremely helpful! 

I think my best bet is to cross my fingers for a super-deluxe-awesome tax return and toss that money into a shoebox under my bed or something.

But there's still that kidney...


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2009)

You might have a safer bet with something more of a low risk-low return instead of a high risk-high return (I'm not talking about the kidney). As for a tax return, I would not expect anything special from the government.

The best option for acquiring money is a stable job of some kind. It's a guaranteed flow of income over some time period. Sudden influxes of cash make financial planning difficult and uncertain.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a job; I just have no bills after Rent, and two credit card bills, cell phone bill, and other stuff like foodstuffs and Marijuimeanmcdonaldshamburgers and and woot.com purchases and things. 

I have $30 at the moment


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2009)

I doubt I can tell you anything you have not already heard. You'll just have to save and whatnot.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 3, 2009)

Right, I know 

That's why I wanted to know the cost so I can adjust finances and whatnot maybe if I decide one way or the other.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2009)

Though this is not entirely connected to finances, I'm just going to throw my opinion out there.


I personally prefer flying over driving and staying alone over sharing. It may be a bit more expensive, but it is well worth the convenience and lack of a headache. I cannot say how relaxing it is to go upstairs and enter into a 10x15 world of privacy for rest and whatnot.

Also, sometimes you can catch a airline trying to sell its first-class seats at the gate for about $40-$80. When you compare that to the original prices ($250 round trip for coach let's say, and $600-$950 first-class)... ~90% off. (Or if you have those... A-plus or SkyMiles reward points or whatever they are selling these days, the upgrade might just be free).


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going to partially agree with Xipoid. Flying over driving is very much yes if your target convention is not in the same state. 12-hour road trips are deceptively grueling, and I always wished I had flown instead.

However, I would argue that sharing a hotel room with *one* person is the ideal. Consider the average convention-sponsored hotel at, say, $350 after tax for a three-night stay. Letting someone take the other bed in the room saves you a whopping $175 - that's the price of pre-registering, plus the price of several good meals, plus the price of a taxi to and from the airport if you need one, plus the price of plenty of good arts and stuff.

As for packing furs into a room until it's ready to burst, I will say that this is a poor idea. Let's go with a $120/night (after tax and such) figure for example's sake.

There is one person in the room.
- You save nothing.

There are two people in the room.
- You save $60 per night.

There are three people in the room.
- You save another $20 per night.

There are four people in the room.
- You save another $10 per night. And you stand a better chance of getting con crud.

There are five people in the room.
- You save another $6 per night. And you stand a fairly good chance of getting con crud. And you're probably breaking the limit on people in a room.

There are six people in the room.
- You save another $4 per night. And you're almost certain to get con crud. And you're probably breaking a fire code.

As you can see, the rate of return on additional roomies sinks like a rock after the first one or two. I can, in good conscience, go up to four people in a room total before I start to fret...but the ideal is one single roommate.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 4, 2009)

My daughter and I just did Further Confusion so I can say we did manage to do four days for well under $1,000 USD.

Granted, we lived just under 17 miles from the con but we did get a room at the overflow hotel just so we wouldn't have to drive home each night. We also did breakfast and dinner each day with a snack for lunch.

Our room was a double queen for $117 USD a night X 2 nights (friday and saturday). Con cost was $100 (averaged) for our badges. Breakfast cost $35 USD X 3 days, Dinner was $40 USD average X 3 days. Ate at home Friday morning and Monday night. Scored some goodies from the dealer's den $150 USD.

Your mileage + gas prices might dictate whether to drive or fly. As far as splitting a room, I can speak from experience from my slot car racing days, sharing a room really isn't the most pleasant thing. Your roomie(s) will sound great in the beginning but you will soon learn they are the biggest PITA when you want to get some rest. Go it alone if you can.

Hope this helps.

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## nedded (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I pulled off going to AC for under $80, and that's guessing high. I was pretty miserly, though (didn't have to pay for a hotel room or travel expenses, just the badge and lunch and art and stuff), so YMMV. But that's a good idea of how much cash you'll need.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got back from Further Confusion 09,
and I spent about $500 overall.

but thats just cause i bought so much porn.
XD


----------



## Kujila (Feb 4, 2009)

I expect I will need to save a bit more than $80 as every con is at least a thousand miles away.

As for room-mates, I don't know anyone irl at all that would ever go to a con, except maybe to burn it, sooo... yeah, probably not an issue.

From what Kellan is saying, without plane tickets, he still spend a grand on just lodging, so the outlook for me probably isn't too great X_X


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 4, 2009)

what did you use for transportation and how far away do you live from AC, Nedded? cuz If I could get to Anthrocon for under 100 bucks I would be golden!


----------



## ilobmirt (Feb 4, 2009)

Fur Fright '08 cost me $200 travel was 50 miles by car.

Most expensive thing was getting a room, followed by food.
It helps to have a bunch of other people to share a room with you.
Sadly, I had no other cash to spend on commissions or lavish stuff.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 6, 2009)

My lodging for two nights was $234 USD but that was a double queen room for my daughter and myself so a single queen is a lot cheaper. We also didn't go cheap for our meals.

$300-500 + travel (fly/drive/bus/train) might do ya just fine. You have to remember I was paying for two of us plus my tigress joined us on Sunday for the day. She was the one that dropped all the loot in the dealer's den! :shock:

You might find out if there are any furs locally that might split the travel/lodging with you. A lot of areas have local furry groups.

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------

